# Cross your fingers!!!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We just got a solid offer on our house! We have countered, they countered back and I think we might be at an agreement. We meet with our agent in the morning!!! We also have found a house out in the country we would really like and have deals going there as well.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats really good news, Ill keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow. Congrats. Hope everything works out. 


Fingers Crossed Here Too.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Congradulations!!!!!!!! Hope it all works put.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats OFK I'll keep fingers crossed here!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck man, hope it all works out.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you selling the house you just moved into, or the one you moved out of?

I hope everything goes for the best for you and yours.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck and congrats OFK! our fingers are crossed! *crosses fingers* i can't wait till we get our own house! it's exciting!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lol we are moving OUT of the house we JUST moved IN to! I have gypsy blood. NO seriously we have lived in the country for most our married life. We THOUGHT last year we should move back to Chattanooga, the city, to be close to the firehall and her family. We did not realize what we were giving up! Dogs aside it is awful for the girls, they miss their horse, chickens, walks in the woods, to the creek ect. So I am willing to travel to work, its about 37 miles one way but hey thats ok. I told Jess the other day, the best thing about moving was we now KNOW exactly what we want and where we want to be! I didnt realize what I was doing to my poor kids, I have moved all my life and its hard for me to stay put but Im NOT moving again. The house we are looking at, and signing a contract on tomarrow, has 2.5 acres with the house and an additional 8 seperate. Also to the left is 20 wooded acres and the property bordering behind us is 600 acres of Wildlife Management area, so no neighbors. I will try to post pics tomarrow of the place!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> So I am willing to travel to work, its about 37 miles one way but hey thats ok.


:rofl: That's it? Try driving 63 miles one way, like I do M-F. That's 3 freeways I have to use, not to mention that the last 13 mile stretch is the infamous 405 (I think it's the most traveled fwy in the US) or something like that.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, I'm everything is working out so that your family can get back to their roots. 

You can take the boy outta the country....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah its definitely less than the 63 but is 90% on a bike!! So at 530 am in Nov-March it can be quite, sall we say, CHILLY!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Lol we are moving OUT of the house we JUST moved IN to! I have gypsy blood. NO seriously we have lived in the country for most our married life. We THOUGHT last year we should move back to Chattanooga, the city, to be close to the firehall and her family. We did not realize what we were giving up! Dogs aside it is awful for the girls, they miss their horse, chickens, walks in the woods, to the creek ect. So I am willing to travel to work, its about 37 miles one way but hey thats ok. I told Jess the other day, the best thing about moving was we now KNOW exactly what we want and where we want to be! I didnt realize what I was doing to my poor kids, I have moved all my life and its hard for me to stay put but Im NOT moving again. The house we are looking at, and signing a contract on tomarrow, has 2.5 acres with the house and an additional 8 seperate. Also to the left is 20 wooded acres and the property bordering behind us is 600 acres of Wildlife Management area, so no neighbors. I will try to post pics tomarrow of the place!!


That's awsome Andy Good luck to you and your family with the new move. You know when you get all setteled in we have to make a trip up there the pups are dying to learn how to pull :thumbsup: We need a good weight pull mentor :thumbsup:Let us know how everything goes can't wait to see the new place up:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yeah its definitely less than the 63 but is 90% on a bike!! So at 530 am in Nov-March it can be quite, sall we say, CHILLY!!!!


I know what you mean, I once rode my bike home at 10 pm in December, and when I got to my city around 11 pm, I saw a temp gauge outside of the Fairgrounds, and it said 27 degrees!!! Man, was I freezing.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

it get -27 here in Mn


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yeah its definitely less than the 63 but is 90% on a bike!! So at 530 am in Nov-March it can be quite, sall we say, CHILLY!!!!


Dang, man. You really need a car...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a truck but it gets 15mpg and Im a biker at heart. I warm up everytime I pass a gas station!! Bike gets 43mpg and thats me riding it like a hooligan!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats Andy. I'm glad to hear that you are moving back to the country it is so much nicer for the children to be able to go outside and enjoy the outdoors with out freaks around. I drive 34 mile one way to work but I wouldn't have it any other way for my son. I have to say that you would have to drive the truck if you lived up here. I don't know of any of the bikers that ride in the winter up here. TOO DANG COLD!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well we signed off on the house today. We should close on both of them the 10th of November. We took these today, it was overcast but you can get an idea.

The house as it lays.





































The future site of OFK kennels and training!!




























There are several hundred acres behind us for letting thedogs run and exercise. We cant wait!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice!!! Congrats once again. I'm sure that you will all be alot happier out in the country again.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! I am thrilled for you! I have had to melt ice off my husband';s mustache before when he's rides too. We want to maove to WY so I feel ya about the cold.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very Nice Andy Very Nice.......... Congrats again!


----------

